# Best Area for Out of Yosemite Park Lodging?



## ricoba (Apr 25, 2014)

We are considering a trip to Yosemite NP this fall and are looking at hotel options.  We probably will spend two or three nights in the Yosemite area and then go over to San Francisco.

For the dates we are considering, mid-September, the in park lodging is pretty much all booked. 

So, we are looking at hotels in the Mariposa, El Portal, Oakhurst or Fish Camp area.  Since we are coming from Southern California, these are an easy drive for us.

Any suggestions or thoughts on best area for a base camp or hotels?

Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 25, 2014)

We're going there in about three weeks. We got a nice groupon deal on a rustic-looking little place in Mammoth Lakes, CA, for two nights. It's about an hour from Yosemite.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2014)

Did you look at the The Redwoods in Yosemite Vacation Rentals which are IN the park? - http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/


----------



## ricoba (Apr 25, 2014)

Karen G said:


> We're going there in about three weeks. We got a nice groupon deal on a rustic-looking little place in Mammoth Lakes, CA, for two nights. It's about an hour from Yosemite.





DeniseM said:


> Did you look at the The Redwoods in Yosemite Vacation Rentals which are IN the park? - http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/



Those are great suggestions. :whoopie: 

I looked at cabins on VRBO, but not on the link that Denise provided and wasn't aware of the Groupon in Mammoth.  

But I decided for a hotel or a motel, since I like to have an accessible bath/shower.  I guess I should have put that in the initial post. 

There is no doubt though that a cabin in the woods would be fun, but for this trip and since it's only a couple of days, our preference will be a hotel/motel. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the place  where we're staying for two nights.  It gets good reviews on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 25, 2014)

Rick, I'm glad you brought this subject up because I did some more checking about exactly what unit we were going to be staying in. The Groupon description was a bit misleading so I've cancelled. We were going to be in a studio--the only unit without a full kitchen and wood burning fireplace--and the ad said all units included those amenities.


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2014)

There are a couple Best Westerns there, pretty close to the Worldmark.  I was going to use one as a back up if I couldn't use my WM membership.  It has good reviews on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 25, 2014)

I have driven in from a Motel in Oakhurst and Worldmark Bass Lake, Mariposa looks closer to the "Main" attractions but might take longer due to traffic


----------



## ricoba (Apr 25, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Rick, I'm glad you brought this subject up because I did some more checking about exactly what unit we were going to be staying in. The Groupon description was a bit misleading so I've cancelled. We were going to be in a studio--the only unit without a full kitchen and wood burning fireplace--and the ad said all units included those amenities.



You know, I have read some pretty negative reviews of hotels/motels that use Groupon.  Just seems like you don't always get what the Groupon promises.  Glad you found the discrepancy. 



presley said:


> There are a couple Best Westerns there, pretty close to the Worldmark.  I was going to use one as a back up if I couldn't use my WM membership.  It has good reviews on Tripadvisor.



It's the Best Westerns that I have looked at in either Mariposa or Oakhurst.  



Rent_Share said:


> I have driven in from a Motel in Oakhurst and Worldmark Bass Lake, Mariposa looks closer to the "Main" attractions but might take longer due to traffic



It's this distance thing I can't quite figure out yet.  Which is a better base, Mariposa or Oakhurst?  Both advertise as the gateway to Yosemite.


----------



## sue1947 (Apr 26, 2014)

What do you want to see in the Park?  It's a huge area.  Yes, Mammoth Lakes is an hour from the park, but that's Tioga Pass so it's a good base for the eastern side (Tuoloumne Meadows).  The valley is a long drive so this isn't a good option is you just have a couple of days.  

Oakhurst is the best access for the southern section = Mariposa Grove of Sequioas and Wawona.  It's an hour to Glacier Point.  It's a couple hours drive to the main Valley.  Use Oakhurst if you want the big trees, history and the great views from Glacier Point.  However, it's not ideal for the Valley.  

IF you want the main valley i.e. the iconic views you've seen pictures of, then El Portal is what you want with Mariposa as a backup.  You want to be as close to the park's boundary as possible.  The Valley will be very crowded so get in there early and park and then take the shuttle bus around.  

In other words, if you haven't been to Yosemite before, plan on a return trip.  There's way more than you can see in a few days so focus on one spot and then explore the others on another trip.  

Sue


----------



## ricoba (Apr 26, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> What do you want to see in the Park?  It's a huge area.  Yes, Mammoth Lakes is an hour from the park, but that's Tioga Pass so it's a good base for the eastern side (Tuoloumne Meadows).  The valley is a long drive so this isn't a good option is you just have a couple of days.
> 
> Oakhurst is the best access for the southern section = Mariposa Grove of Sequioas and Wawona.  It's an hour to Glacier Point.  It's a couple hours drive to the main Valley.  Use Oakhurst if you want the big trees, history and the great views from Glacier Point.  However, it's not ideal for the Valley.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input. 

Yes, I guess we are just looking for the iconic views so El Portal or Mariposa may be the best base.

A day or two will be enough for us, since all we want to do is see the sites.


----------



## Blues (Apr 26, 2014)

Mariposa is definitely too far.  It's a twisty, windey road and you'll spend way too much time in the car.  For touring the valley, I find Fish Camp and Oakhurst a bit far for my taste too, but they're doable.

By far your best bet is El Portal.  Probably the nicest motel there is the Yosemite View Lodge.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## tompalm (Apr 27, 2014)

Blues said:


> Mariposa is definitely too far.  It's a twisty, windey road and you'll spend way too much time in the car.  For touring the valley, I find Fish Camp and Oakhurst a bit far for my taste too, but they're doable.
> 
> By far your best bet is El Portal.  Probably the nicest motel there is the Yosemite View Lodge.
> 
> ...



I agree with this and Mariposa is too far. Stay on the west side of Yosemite.  The valley is the place to go and you need to get there early. The earlier the better. I have seen very long lines and people waiting an hour to get through the gate. But, most of my trips were in the spring and maybe it will be less crowded during September.  The water falls tend to be a lot smaller during the fall. So the later you go in September, the crowds will be smaller.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 28, 2014)

Y'all have been really helpful. 

But I am confused.  Some say Mariposa is the best area and others say Oakhurst???? 

Can't you enter the park from either town or is there only one entry road from the west side of the park?  

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Blues (Apr 28, 2014)

ricoba said:


> But I am confused.  Some say Mariposa is the best area and others say Oakhurst????
> 
> Can't you enter the park from either town or is there only one entry road from the west side of the park?



No, no, no.  Mariposa is by far the *worst* choice.  You'll spend all your time in the car, and possibly get your passengers car-sick too.  Scratch that choice.

Oakhurst is an OK 2nd choice, but still an hour out from the Valley.  By far your best bet is El Portal.

From Mariposa, you get to the park via CA 140 to the West entrance.  CA 140 between Mariposa and El Portal is very twisty and winding.

From Oakhurst, you get to the park via CA 41 to the South entrance.  The South entrance has some nice trees (Mariposa Grove of giant sequoias), but is an hour away from the Valley, which is what most tourists want to see.

Stay in El Portal.  You'll be *right* at the West entrance and 20 minutes from the Valley.

-Bob


----------



## ricoba (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Bob! 

My problem with the Yosemite View Lodge is the price.  It's coming in about $100 more per night than say a Best Western at Oakhurst.  Plus I am not finding an accessible  room on their site that's available.  If I am going to spend more money, I'd rather do it over in San Francisco area.  

You are right, what we want to see is the valley floor, just like all the tourists do.  I may even consider a bus tour, one of which I see offers the tram tour of the valley floor on the tour.  

We have traveled to almost all of the California tourist spots and this is one of the major ones we haven't done yet.


----------



## Blues (Apr 29, 2014)

ricoba said:


> My problem with the Yosemite View Lodge is the price.  It's coming in about $100 more per night than say a Best Western at Oakhurst.  Plus I am not finding an accessible  room on their site that's available.  If I am going to spend more money, I'd rather do it over in San Francisco area.



I know.  There aren't a whole lot of options that are close in, so those that exist can charge a premium.  You're just going to have to decide whether the convenience is worth the cost for you.  Have you called to inquire about accessible rooms?  Also, you might want to check out Denise's link.  I've never stayed at Redwoods in Yosemite, but the location is certainly convenient.

-Bob


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2014)

You have tons of time before you are traveling. I would suggest booking something refundable (as close to the park as possible - it's a long drive from the park entrance to the valley). Then I would check the park lodging reservation site daily for availability. http://www.yosemitepark.com/lodging.aspx There are bound to be cancellations between now and then. I have used this method for campground reservations (which are even harder to come by) and it has worked 100% of the time, but you have to look every day.

I would suggest the Yosemite Lodge. It may be above your budget preference, but since you are going for just a few days, you will appreciate being right in the valley. Treat yourself. You won't regret it.


----------



## ricoba (May 1, 2014)

Blues said:


> I know.  There aren't a whole lot of options that are close in, so those that exist can charge a premium.  You're just going to have to decide whether the convenience is worth the cost for you.  Have you called to inquire about accessible rooms?  Also, you might want to check out Denise's link.  I've never stayed at Redwoods in Yosemite, but the location is certainly convenient.
> 
> -Bob





klpca said:


> You have tons of time before you are traveling. I would suggest booking something refundable (as close to the park as possible - it's a long drive from the park entrance to the valley). Then I would check the park lodging reservation site daily for availability. http://www.yosemitepark.com/lodging.aspx There are bound to be cancellations between now and then. I have used this method for campground reservations (which are even harder to come by) and it has worked 100% of the time, but you have to look every day.
> 
> I would suggest the Yosemite Lodge. It may be above your budget preference, but since you are going for just a few days, you will appreciate being right in the valley. Treat yourself. You won't regret it.



Just wanted to drop a note and say thanks again for the advice.  

I don't want to be one of those people who ask for advice and then get it and then they drop out of the thread for whatever reason.


----------



## Laurie (May 1, 2014)

We once spent a last-minute couple of nights over Memorial Day weekend, based in El Portal. It was a heavy snowmelt year, when the valley was flooded. We had a river-view room at Yosemite View Lodge for a night and it was wonderful - the sound of the river was almost deafening! (Probably wouldn't be as dramatic in September.)  

Because of availability, the next night we moved a few doors down the street to a cheaper motel, probably Yosemite Cedar Lodge because I booked both thru the same website, which was turned out to be just fine. We ate dinner again at the riverfront restaurant at Yosemite View Lodge - better food than inside the park and very scenic.  If budget is an issue, check them out too. The link for both is the same as given by Blues above, here it is again: http://www.yosemiteresorts.us/

El Portal is definitely the best outside-the-park access, it's a beautiful drive into the valley. The southern road from Oakhurst is long and tedious IMO.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 1, 2014)

I can't edit my post , but if I could I would change Mariposa to read, North Entrance, which us what I was referring to as looking much closer than Oakhurst or the other communities near the South entrance. - Again I have only entered from the South entrance so I am not familiar with the roads and towns near the north entrance but they look closer.


----------



## Blues (May 1, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> I can't edit my post , but if I could I would change Mariposa to read, North Entrance, which us what I was referring to as looking much closer than Oakhurst or the other communities near the South entrance. - Again I have only entered from the South entrance so I am not familiar with the roads and towns near the north entrance but they look closer.



I'm not sure what you're referring to.  There *is* no north entrance to Yosemite -- the northern 1/3 of the park is all wilderness.  Perhaps you're referring to CA 120?  The Big Oak Flat entrance is also a western entrance, not far from the Arch Rock entrance at El Portal.  While 120 is an easier road to travel than 140, the closest civilization is at Groveland.  I've never stayed at the historic Groveland Hotel, but it's supposed to be nice.  But it's much further away than the motels at El Portal.  Might make a nice weekend, though, if you mostly want to see the foothills.  But if you're concentrating on Yosemite Valley, I'd stay with El Portal; or, as klpca says, keep looking for cancellations of in-park accomodations.

BTW, if you have time, don't concentrate on *just* the valley.  Tioga Road has some great sights.  Olmsted Point has incredible views down Tenaya Canyon all the way to the valley.  You also shouldn't miss the views from Glacier Point.

-Bob


----------



## baf99 (May 2, 2014)

I don't know if it will help the OP, but there may be others here that are interested.

http://scenicwonders.com/assets/Condos Flyer.pdf

These are homes and condos in the park, near where the glacier point road intersects 41. They are closer to the valley than Wawona--by a little anyway. I haven't stayed here yet, but a coworker did and recommended them. Sometimes the Wawona Hotel has specials, but I doubt that there are any accessible rooms.


----------

